# New pc build freezing in game



## Battlepants (Sep 20, 2019)

Cpu:AMD ryzen 5 3600
Mobo:Gigabyte x570 gaming x
Ram:2x8gb ram corsair
Gpu:Gigabyte geforce gtx 1650 windforce
Ssd: samsung 500gb
Psu:evga supernova 650g+

So I've been pulling my hair out trying to figure this problem out. My games keep crashing randomly. Sometimes its after just a couple minutes and theres been times I've been able to play for a few hours. Although lately it hasnt made it more then half an hour before crashing. When it crashes the screen usually goes all white and the sound freezes. I have to manually shutdown and restart the computer.

All the parts are brand new and all drivers are up to date. I took back the gpu and swapped it for another brand new one and still same problem. I ran memtest on the ram with 0 errors. I originally had the corsair cx650m and swapped to the brand new evga, still crashes. I've completely formatted the ssd and reinstalled windows 10 and all the drivers, still same issues.

I just dont understand, I've run multiple stress tests and nothing will cause the computer to crash until I try a game. The games I have are cs go, pubg, star craft 2 and apex legends. Cs , pubg, and sc will crash every time whereas apex hasnt ever crashed for me. I haven't played it that much though because for some reason origin thinks I'm offline. Cs seems to only crash in competitive mode and not casual mode. Not too sure if this is a graphics card issue or not.
Anyways if anyways can help it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2019)

Could be that your ram isnt on the motherboards QVL list... AMD CPus are incredibly fussy with ram. though its supposed to have gotten better with the new generation of AMD chips.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 20, 2019)

can you look at event viewer to see if the crashes are logged?


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 20, 2019)

One that's RAM. Either incompatibility, bad xmp profile, bad overclock. Less often it's a bad CPU overclock.

Once I had this problem due to dust in the RAM slot.

And RAM can be funky. You can be error free for two months and still have sporadic but aggressive crashes out of the blue, even though the problem is technically always present.

I know Ryzen 3 has had some issues in general, though somebody else will have to chime in there. I might ask if you've grabbed your latest stable, non-beta bios yet, though


----------



## Valantar (Sep 20, 2019)

Making a bootable memtest USB stick and running it overnight/for a full check is never a bad idea. Also try reseating your RAM, double-checking that all power connectors are all the way inserted, etc.


----------



## Battlepants (Sep 20, 2019)

So I've run the memtest twice and both times came up 0 errors. Even tho theres no errors, the ram could still be the issue?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 20, 2019)

Corsair ram and gigabyte motherboard, go figure, clear cmos update the motherboard bios, clear cmos, reboot save defaults then only utilize docp.

GA boards ive seen in the past be really a brat with memory compatibility



Battlepants said:


> So I've run the memtest twice and both times came up 0 errors. Even tho theres no errors, the ram could still be the issue?



Switch brands, Gskill, Crucial, Patriot, Mushkin, ADATA, Team, Geil


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Sep 21, 2019)

With any new operating system, the first thing I do is install a slew of runtime software. Recommend downloading using the link and installing this pack:










I've had issues in the past with games on Windows 10 and so this type of software pack has been great for preventing software-related problems.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 21, 2019)

PooPipeBoy said:


> With any new operating system, the first thing I do is install a slew of runtime software. Recommend downloading using the link and installing this pack:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I patch the OS as far as i can go using askwoody.com


----------



## MvSlainXVII (Sep 23, 2019)

The Corsair RAM's are not the effective choice to pick as Corsair are bit swaying into intel side as they make intel compatible RAM's. Plus your GA board always is picky about the RAM. Plus there are some error in new Ryzen 3rd Gen CPU and motherboard mainly on the x570 boards as the manfracturers are trying to send the new bios updates. Try updating the BIOS and better to get Gskills ram as tbey are more compatible with Ryzen series.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 23, 2019)

MvSlainXVII said:


> The Corsair RAM's are not the effective choice to pick as Corsair are bit swaying into intel side as they make intel compatible RAM's



proof?

I l know XMP is an intel thing but that works with AMD too. AMD tend to be fussy with the ram chips used and if the ram is double sided or single sided but thats about it.


----------



## Battlepants (Sep 23, 2019)

I'll have some g skill ram to try tonight


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 23, 2019)

if you're passing memtests it would seem that it is not a hardware issue. 

not sure that a new ramkit is going to do anything but keep us in the loop!


----------



## Static~Charge (Sep 23, 2019)

MvSlainXVII said:


> The Corsair RAM's are not the effective choice to pick as Corsair are bit swaying into intel side as they make intel compatible RAM's.


Gigabyte doesn't agree with you; see below.

*@Battlepants:* Did you check the QVL memory list (for AMD Matisse CPU) to see if your specific Corsair RAM is on it?


----------



## Battlepants (Sep 23, 2019)

Static~Charge said:


> Gigabyte doesn't agree with you; see below.
> 
> *@Battlepants:* Did you check the QVL memory list (for AMD Matisse CPU) to see if your specific Corsair RAM is on it?


Yes the corsair ram that I have is on that list...
The reason I'm trying a different brand is because my mobo shows spd modules for the ram as "0"








						What is Serial Presence Detect (SPD)? - Definition from Techopedia
					

This definition explains the meaning of Serial Presence Detect and why it matters.




					www.techopedia.com
				




If it works yay if not I guess I'll have to try something else


----------



## Battlepants (Sep 24, 2019)

Well it wasn't the brand of ram. Bought 2x8gb g.skill and still same crashing issue. I even bought a brand new ssd. Reset cmos fresh install of windows 10. Update chipset mobo and gpu drivers and still exact same crashing issue. Sigh


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 25, 2019)

can you post your Event Viewer?


----------



## Battlepants (Sep 25, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> can you post your Event Viewer?


Sure. I'll post it when I get home from work


----------



## Battlepants (Sep 27, 2019)

helpp


----------



## potato580+ (Sep 27, 2019)

could be bad ram oc timing & voltage setup/ gpu drivers iteself, turn off ram xmp clock mode via bios uefi, also you might to reset default config to factory setup, i dont know abt your mobo but on my mobo msi, i just press f6 to reset all config, you can also replug cmos manualy for reset


----------



## Battlepants (Sep 27, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> could be bad ram oc timing & voltage setup/ gpu drivers iteself, turn off ram xmp clock mode via bios uefi, also you might to reset default config to factory setup, i dont know abt your mobo but on my mobo msi, i just press f6 to reset all config, you can also replug cmos manualy for reset


Thx I will try disabling the xmp mode when I have time this weekend.


----------



## Battlepants (Oct 3, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> could be bad ram oc timing & voltage setup/ gpu drivers iteself, turn off ram xmp clock mode via bios uefi, also you might to reset default config to factory setup, i dont know abt your mobo but on my mobo msi, i just press f6 to reset all config, you can also replug cmos manualy for reset


So the xmp mode has been disabled the whole time by default.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 3, 2019)

Battlepants in the event viewer, can you go to windows logs > application?  There should be a failure there where the app crashed.

In that log it will tell you where the fault was, so that will help narrow down the issue.


----------



## Battlepants (Oct 3, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> Battlepants in the event viewer, can you go to windows logs > application?  There should be a failure there where the app crashed.
> 
> In that log it will tell you where the fault was, so that will help narrow down the issue.






basically just says it lost power unexpectedly?
nothing stood out to me in the applications tab


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 3, 2019)

41 63 is unlikely to be a hardware issue, often drivers or windows 10 power management, if you have all your chipset/Lan/Graphics drivers up to date (if not then update) then go into windows power management (System >>> Power & Sleep >>> Additional power settings) and make sure all hibernation/sleep states are off and you are set for high performance, once everything is geared towards max power performance, reboot and test.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Oct 3, 2019)

are your fans working? is the cooler mounted correctly? is it stock cooling or aftermarket? what case, what are the room temps?


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 3, 2019)

That means it's a hard reset before windows can even log the failure.  This makes it unlikely that it is a software issue (still possible, but much less likely if the logs failed).  If this was a driver failure or conflict it would usually throw a bunch of errors in the log.

It's sounding like a Motherboard, peripheral issue, or power supply issue/power management.  It's most likely NOT a Ram or GPU issue, and I am assuming you stress tested the CPU.


Things to try:
1) unplug all peripherals that you don't need for now - just leave mouse and keyboard.
2) replace/recheck your Sata cables, plug them into a different port on the motherboard (yes this sounds ridiculous, but these can hard lock your system)
3) Set power plan to high performance.

Then:

Please run a CPU and a GPU stress test at the same time - something like Unigine and Aida FPU - if it halts/reboots then it could be a power issue.  You might be passing memtest/cpu stress/gpu stress when you run them individually but when they all light up at the same time, the PSU might not be handling it properly.

If that stress test passes for over an hour, then please try to play the game that freezes again; to see if removing the peripherals, locking the power plan to high performance solved the issue.  If you still lock up and crash during the game (also please tell us what game it is specifically) then it is very likely you're looking at a Mobo issue.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 3, 2019)

Static~Charge said:


> Gigabyte doesn't agree with you; see below.
> 
> *@Battlepants:* Did you check the QVL memory list (for AMD Matisse CPU) to see if your specific Corsair RAM is on it?



And gigabyte is very picky about ram, see @TheLostSwede


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 3, 2019)

Could be the RAM, but I never had any freezing issues with Corsair, it just would never run at spec.
Not seen anyone else report issues like this related to the RAM, but anything is possible.


----------



## Battlepants (Oct 3, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> That means it's a hard reset before windows can even log the failure.  This makes it unlikely that it is a software issue (still possible, but much less likely if the logs failed).  If this was a driver failure or conflict it would usually throw a bunch of errors in the log.
> 
> It's sounding like a Motherboard, peripheral issue, or power supply issue/power management.  It's most likely NOT a Ram or GPU issue, and I am assuming you stress tested the CPU.
> 
> ...


So the games... cs go is the worst and it seems especially bad in competitive mode compared to casual. Competitive will crash almost instantly once I've joined the game, whereas casual I can usually play for longer and sometimes it hasnt crashed at all. Other games I've been trying are pubg, which will crash randomly just like the casual mode of cs go. The last game I have is starcraft 2. This was the first game I played after building the pc. I've only tried the campaign mode, crashed quite often until I turned the v sync on. After that it hasnt crashed since, although I havent played it at all since I replaced the ssd.

I just wana say I appreciate the help. This weekend I will have some time to run both stress tests at the same time. I also noticed that my sata cable doesn't really seem firmly locked into the ssd so I will try a different cable and plug to a different port on mobo. As for peripherals, I dont think I have any. I just have the mouse and keyboard and headphones. I will try without the headphones but I've also heard that razor mouse/keyboard might cause some issues? Geforce also suggested I try a different hdmi cable for the monitor (I stole this one from my appletv).

And I just wanted to note that I've had the power plan set to high performance the whole time. I've also heard that this setting is a form of overclocking that can cause issues, so I've been trying it on balanced last night but still crashed.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 3, 2019)

not to be septical, if all the method still cause problem, i suspect win10, the only stable verison i use is 1803, many malfunction like usb vr, usb 2.0, even 3.1, this is also why i prfer gaming with old mobo using win7, anyway am not againts win10, if you have other os cd, worth a try with different os, tho this is my personal experince


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 3, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> not to be septical


Uhm...   








						septical
					

Definition, Synonyms, Translations of septical by The Free Dictionary




					www.thefreedictionary.com


----------



## Battlepants (Oct 3, 2019)

Final_Fighter said:


> are your fans working? is the cooler mounted correctly? is it stock cooling or aftermarket? what case, what are the room temps?


Room temps are about 18 to 20 C. Case is the corsair carbide 270r. Stock psu cooler that is mounted correctly, I've taken it out, removed the stock thermal paste and reapplied arctic  mx 4. All the temps are fine when I've run multiple stress tests so i doubt it's a heating issue.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 3, 2019)

Try a driver hack real quick:

Try setting  Multisampling Anti-Aliasing Mode to 2XMSAA in nv control panel?  Theres some reddits that this solves random crashing.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 3, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Uhm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


s*K*eptical


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 3, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> s*K*eptical


Sorry, couldn't help myself, it was too funny of a typo...


----------



## Battlepants (Oct 4, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> Try a driver hack real quick:
> 
> Try setting  Multisampling Anti-Aliasing Mode to 2XMSAA in nv control panel?  Theres some reddits that this solves random crashing.






im not seeing this multisampling aa mode. 

Nvidia support suggested this

a) Open NVIDIA Control Panel --> Manage 3D settings.
b) Go to Program Settings tab.
c) Add the .exe of the game clicking on Add button ->
d) Now change the following
- change the 'Power Management Mode' to 'Prefer Maximum Performance'.
- Threaded optimization – off
- Triple buffering – off
- Vertical sync – off
- Maximum pre rendered frames – 3
Now click on Apply and test the games


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 4, 2019)

it seems you were not enable the anti transparance yet, it supose to be there for setup sampling



found sthis on google



potato580+ said:


> it seems you were not enable the anti transparance yet, it supose to be there for setup sampling
> 
> 
> 
> found sthis on google


ignoring this post, my bad, i tho it was for filtering


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 4, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> it seems you were not enable the anti transparance yet, it supose to be there for setup sampling
> View attachment 133297
> found sthis on google
> 
> ...



Yes this is it.  There were a few threads (have to find them now) that were having similar issues and forcing transparency and (and maybe even Antialiasing to 2x) stopped the freezing.

I will search for them again but thought it might be something quick to try.


----------



## Battlepants (Oct 6, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> Yes this is it.  There were a few threads (have to find them now) that were having similar issues and forcing transparency and (and maybe even Antialiasing to 2x) stopped the freezing.
> 
> I will search for them again but thought it might be something quick to try.


well these setting changes didn't help 
im thinking of buying a different mobo, testing to see if it sill crashes and if it does ill just return it. I just cant think of anything else

I suppose I could try running a Linux os and see if it still crashes to rule out windows as the culprit


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 6, 2019)

Get rid of corsair too.


----------



## Battlepants (Oct 6, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Get rid of corsair too.


Are you talking about the ram? I've already replaced it with g.skil that wasn't the issue


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 6, 2019)

Battlepants said:


> Are you talking about the ram? I've already replaced it with g.skil that wasn't the issue



I wouldnt go back to corsair, youre just asking for trouble


----------



## (*^^*) (Oct 6, 2019)

Is the number of WaTs in the power supply unit sufficient?  This seems to be a common symptom of a power supply unit failure or a RAM slot insertion error.


----------



## Battlepants (Oct 6, 2019)

(*^^*) said:


> Is the number of WaTs in the power supply unit sufficient?  This seems to be a common symptom of a power supply unit failure or a RAM slot insertion error.


The psu is 650W. Should be plenty. also I do believe it would show errors on memtest if it was a ram slot insertion error.

Bought a new mobo today to see if maybe that was the issue. Got everything installed. Loaded up cs go and crashed within 2 mins


----------



## Wolle (Mar 25, 2020)

Did you solve this problem.

I got a similar problem. 

Old computer got random crashes 

i got brand new one, but reused PSU, some harddrives, mouse, keyboard and speakers. 

And i still got the same problem.

I have tried alot of things, but nothing works.


Sry for bad english.


----------



## PerfectWave (Mar 25, 2020)

try another cpu cooling. Aint good the stock cooler.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 25, 2020)

Wolle said:


> Did you solve this problem.
> 
> I got a similar problem.
> 
> ...



If he solved the problem he would of came back in october/november...

Get your system to a shop and let them find the faulty part so you dont waste money



PerfectWave said:


> try another cpu cooling. Aint good the stock cooler.



Stock works fine wih a cpu at stock.


----------

